# WA play date for Sierra's first Birthday



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

I posted this in the puppy section but was suggested I post it here.

Sierra will be a year old on July 31st. Which happens to a Saturday. I was thinking it would be fun to try and get a get together of Goldens from the forum that day at the park and play. I was thinking of going to Willis Tucker . Let me know if anyone is interested. I was thinking about having it around 1.00 that afternoon. Here is some information about the park

*Willis Tucker Park* offers a 2 acre interim off-leash area with nearby parking and a newly opened 4.5 acre meadow area that can be accessed from the main parking lot, along with a fenced wooded and a shy dog area. To locate the off-leash areas, please refer to the Map to off-leash area (.pdf file) Willis Tucker Park is located at 6705 Puget Park Drive, Snohomish, WA 98296


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

just bumming it as a reminder to those that might want to come play with us on that day.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Murphy and Chester wishes they could come play...bit of a drive from Maryland. Hope you can find some friends to play with ya.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger & I plan to be gone this weekend -- BUT, if the weather's bad & we can't fly to San Juans it'll give us an option! party still on if it's rainy??-dogs don't care


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

janine said:


> Murphy and Chester wishes they could come play...bit of a drive from Maryland. Hope you can find some friends to play with ya.


They can play with Parker:gotme:


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, I will be there even if it is rainy. Sierra doesn't mind the rain. The park does get muddy in the rain though. I know we have a few people coming.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm glad you bumped this up I didn't see it the 1st time. Winter and I would love to come. Which area will you be in the 2 acre or the 4.5 acre? We have never been to this park anyplace to swim?


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

hollyk said:


> I'm glad you bumped this up I didn't see it the 1st time. Winter and I would love to come. Which area will you be in the 2 acre or the 4.5 acre? We have never been to this park anyplace to swim?


unfortunately there is no place to swim. I believe it is the 4.5 acres.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Murphy and I might be able to get a ride! I'm going to try. 

Are non-golden friends invited?


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

kira said:


> Murphy and I might be able to get a ride! I'm going to try.
> 
> Are non-golden friends invited?


Of course they are my sister will be there with her black lab and chocolate lab.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Tomorrow should be fun. I will have Sierra wearing a Happy Birthday Bandana for a short while. I am bringing my Husband and the Camera so we should have lots of pictures. Hope to see some people there


----------

